# Stenciling for a vinyl cutter..please help....



## adicted2art (May 4, 2009)

I am looking for a material so i can cut stencils with.This would be cut with a vinyl cutter ,i will be using this affect for like a silk screen type of purpose.I dont silk screen but it would be used the same way,i need help in finding what is a good plastic i can use it has to be durable,thick enough to be reused,not to thick the cutter will not cut it and kinda flexible.if you know anything please help me out thanks...


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

call a airbrush guy. i know the guy that did my bike cut one out to do my logo on the bike. i'm sure he did it himself but i never saw him paint it so i am not sure it was not a sticker.


----------



## adicted2art (May 4, 2009)

anyone have any links? or ideas?


----------



## regio (Mar 11, 2010)

If your cutter has emulation capacity (gcc jaguar, graphtec ce5000, among others) try with sandblast stencil mask, you can get in several brands as hartco or anchor...look for it in the web as sandblast material...good look

david


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

This is what I use FDC 2900 Series FDC Premium Paint Mask Film Is this what you're looking for. Mike


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

If you know someone with axcess to used xray film that will work for stencils. There is a plastic you can buy but I forget the name of it. If you can find a local plastics supplier they should be able to help. You could try Piedmont plastics, they have a Pittsburg location, and I know the one in South Carolina carries what you need.

Also keep in mind that you will need a carrier sheet in order to run stencils so you don't cut into your cutter strip.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I just got some from Michaels Crafts store. It is called Stencil Paper. Comes 4 in a pack, 9"x12" sheets for around $4. I cut it with my cutter. It was pretty sturdy and I have used it several times to transfer designs on t-shirts.


----------



## knucklehead (Jul 18, 2008)

Bren Inc. ......


----------



## adicted2art (May 4, 2009)

this might be it im not sure until i see it in person.20.00 dollars is pretty steep just to see if its what i need.....


----------

